# Cabela’s archery service League City… would you have them restring a bow?



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I need my bow restrung … and was given a bunch a gift cards for Bass Pro/ Cabela’s

would you take your bow there? … or do I need to go somewhere else?


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Ask for Charlie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Well I made the drive down there from the north side of HTX … I was told that I was responsible for brining my own bow string for them to do it after I arrive, and even though I called first, they said no one was at the archery service dept. 

I was then referred to a different archery service … not associated with them … which led me to believe it was better I did not have them do it …

better to support the local guys in the end … SMH and trying not to bash the bog box stores


----------



## SethPain (Jun 9, 2021)

I had mine restrung at west Houston archery. Those guys were very helpful.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> Well I made the drive down there from the north side of HTX … I was told that I was responsible for brining my own bow string for them to do it after I arrive, and even though I called first, they said no one was at the archery service dept.
> 
> I was then referred to a different archery service … not associated with them … which led me to believe it was better I did not have them do it …
> 
> better to support the local guys in the end … SMH and trying not to bash the bog box stores


Hey brother
Just read post that you are from north HTX. Which area? O am advid bowhunter and help 1st owner open ' BowZone' now 'Texas Archery' on Treshwig/Cypresswood heading towards Carter Country shooting range. Ask for either Richard or Joey (my brothers from another mother). Joey setup my Mathew switchback LD for 1st Colorado Elk hunt [got 5x5]. Indoor range and they are very knowledgeable...let them know Norm Sent ya...no discount, but they know they better treat my referrals right....hahaha
Norm


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Bowhntr said:


> Hey brother
> Just read post that you are from north HTX. Which area? O am advid bowhunter and help 1st owner open ' BowZone' now 'Texas Archery' on Treshwig/Cypresswood heading towards Carter Country shooting range. Ask for either Richard or Joey (my brothers from another mother). Joey setup my Mathew switchback LD for 1st Colorado Elk hunt [got 5x5]. Indoor range and they are very knowledgeable...let them know Norm Sent ya...no discount, but they know they better treat my referrals right....hahaha
> Norm


Thx Norm … my bow is there now
I drove there right after the Cabelas fiasco … I had nothing better to do that day

Richard was a great help …. extremely knowledgeable and down to earth
he ran me through a lot and brought me up to speed with my Matthews Icon and how the newer bows differ … he said they don’t see a lot of Icons so if you ask he he will know who I am….
Thx again.. you reaffirmed my decision 

Skipp


----------

